# Mining bees



## Spud1917 (Sep 11, 2021)

I've got hundreds of mining bees in my garden and I'm wondering if there is an effective way of moving them without harming them as I need to dig up the area they are in


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

You might could try asking this to people who catch and do ant farms...? Its not quite the same thing but should be a bit related.


----------

